# Suchen evtl Energienlagenelektroniker, Eleiktriker etc.



## maxi (13 November 2006)

Muss wenig bis nix an SPS machen.

Elektrotechnik, VDE, Elektronik und Schlatschrankbau ein Muss.
Muss stark in Teamarbeit sein, selbst Köpfchen haben aber auch klar nach Anweisung arbeiten können.
Muss kleien Schlatungen udn Anlagen überprüfen und Reparieren können.
Evtl ab und an mal Reisetätigkeit.
Du solltest einen Facharbeiterbrief haben udn etwas Berufserfahrung mit bringen. Kein Meister, Techniker oder Ingeneuer (Schaffe ich mir dann ja nur selbst Konkurenz)



Sind eine AG im Mittelstand und machen Exonatenbau.
Sind sehr nette Leute und Team hier, auch die Cheffs sind sehr in Ordnung.
Gehen sehr kurze wege, also wenn etwas benötigt wird wird es gleich gekauft. Arbeiten meist eh im High End Bereich. 
Falls du die nätigen Grundlagen mit bringst bringe ich dir schon alles bei.


Sind nähe München. Die Stelle erst einmal für 1 Jahr. Bei Eignung vorzeitig nbefristet sicher kein Problem.

Du solltest Interesse für einen langfristigen Job mit dem du dich Identifizieren kannst mit bringen und auch etwas Humor.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 November 2006)

Sind Deutschkenntnisse von Nöten ?
 

(sorry, i couldn' t resist)


----------



## KalEl (13 November 2006)

wie wärs denn mit waldy ? :s22:


----------



## Raydien (13 November 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Sind Deutschkenntnisse von Nöten ?
> 
> 
> (sorry, i couldn' t resist)


 
hehe, wohl nicht

gruß

Ray


----------



## Question_mark (14 November 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Unregistrierter Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Sind Deutschkenntnisse von Nöten ?



   

Gruss

Question_mark

PS : Maxi, wir wissen eigentlich, das kannst Du besser, warum machst Du es nicht ???


----------



## nade (14 November 2006)

Also typisch für den deutschen Arbeitsmarkt man ist überqualifiziert.. :S
Nun ja Maxi wo liegt es Lohnangebot?
Weil wenn du keinen Handwerksmeister magst auch kein prob nur für einen Azubilohn wird sich wohl keiner hergeben.
Daneben ist von einem Gesellen tiefere Kenntnisse in VDE schon recht hohe Anforderung gestellt, wo meist die Ausbildung auch etwas knapp das Thema nur anstreift.

Offtopic.. zumindest zu dem Thema hier währe weil du ja nicht auf PN´s antwortest hast du was gefunden zu deiner Fußbodenverteilung mit 110ér höhe, und das andere für den Rückwandbus Kabel gefunden?


----------



## maxi (14 November 2006)

Für den Rückwandbus habe ich noch nichts gefunden.
Werde nun eine DP SPS einbauen und dezentralisieren.


Ich tippe hier im Internet immer sehr schnell und lapidar. 
Ja, gebe mir bei der Rechtschreibung wenig mühe, dafür jetzt einmal.
Hat auch etwas damit zu tun, das ich hier nichts nach Außen vertreten muss und auf Förmlichkeiten verzichten kann.


---


Zu der Stelle, der Lohn ist natürlich dem normalen Lohnnivoe für München angepasst.
Glaube schlecht verdient sicher keiner bei uns.
Ist aber nicht mein Job über Löhne zu entscheiden, ich kann nur sagen was ich haben möchte.

Die Grundlagen der VDE 0100 und 0113 sind schon wichtig.
Er muss einfach wissen wie und wo er zum Beispiel Erdet und wie er es Messen kann. Grundlegend muss er wissen welches Kabel wo und wie er es absichert. 
Will halt am Anfang auch nicht gerne 5 mal erklären müssen das man wenn man eine Litze hat, die Adern nicht zusammen dreht, bevor die Hülse drauf kommt und das diese etwas vorne raus schauen müssen.
Oder bei jedem Schaltschrank daran erinnern dass die Schrauben nachgezogen werden etc. (Als einfache Beispiel jetzt)

Ich möchte halt sehen dass er seinen Job entsprechend der Erfahrung kann und er sich damit identifiziert. Wichtig ist auch das er solange er noch nicht richtig Fit ist nach Anweisungen dann Selbständig arbeiten kann, sehr viele können das nicht oder wollen das nicht, oder fragen bei Problemen auch nicht. Bringt mir nix wenn ich jede Stunde nachschauen muss was er gerade treibt. Auch habe ich keine Lust ihn 1-2 Jahre alles beizubringen, haben sehr viel im High End Bereich, und er verlässt uns dann..  Hört sich etwas streng an, ist es bei uns aber sicher nicht. Ihr wisst was gemeint ist.

Mit rechtschreibfehlerfreien Grüssen *grins*

Maxi


----------



## Antonio (6 Dezember 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Muss wenig bis nix an SPS machen.



Diese Stellenausschreibung in einen SPS-Forum?!?!?!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 Dezember 2006)

Antonio schrieb:


> Zitat von maxi
> Muss wenig bis nix an SPS machen.
> 
> Diese Stellenausschreibung in einen SPS-Forum?!?!?!


Das war wohl für die Tigerkröte - Mareike gedacht.


----------



## Rudi (6 Dezember 2006)

High End Bereich klingt richtig gut. Sicher Weltraumtechnik.


----------



## Question_mark (7 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Mit rechtschreibfehlerfreien Grüssen





			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Lohnnivoe



Den Rest schenke ich mir dann jetzt, aber Du hast Dich doch wirklich bemüht...
Vielen Dank maxi, dass Du aus Rücksicht und Achtung gegenüber den anderen Forumsteilnehmern doch nun die Orthographie in Deinen Beiträgen etwas mehr berücksichtigst.  

Gruss

Question_mark

PS : Natürlich mache ich auch Fehler, aber ich mache mir wenigstens die Mühe, die groben Dinger, mit denen ein Beitrag bis zur Unleserlichkeit entstellt wird, zu vermeiden.


----------



## waldy (9 Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute, 
bin ich nit zu Spät zum Desert gekommen? 
--------------

"
_(sorry, i couldn' t resist)_

hehe, wohl nicht

gruß

Ray
"
- ja, Raydien - na ja, auf jeden Fall ich verstehe deutsch besser als du kann sich das vorstellen, meine liblings Ray-dienst 

na ja, ich kann nur schlecht sprechen 


Na ja, Job finden waldy träumt immer bis jetzt noch.

gute n8


----------

